# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  La reyna de las forrajeras: La alfalfa

## Alper

Vendemos *ALFALFA MOLIDA*, de la mejor calidad, cortada y secada en el momento óptimo de su desarrollo.
La Alfalfa, es la reyna de las forrajeras, el mejor alimento para su ganado vacuno, caballos,ovinos, caprinos, cuyes , conejos, etc.
Estamos ubicados en el Dpto. de La Libertad. 
Enviamos al lugar que Ud. nos indique. Precios convenientes para todos, abastecimiento regular todo el año.
Quedamos a sus gratas órdenes.Temas similares: Venta de alfalfa deshidrata en fardos o pacas VENDO SEMILLA DE ALFALFA SAMPEDRANA siembra de alfalfa maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa

----------

golcito18

----------


## Alper

Para los interesados en la compra de alfalfa molida, les dejo mi correo: alpertaya@yahoo.es

----------

